# Fishing around corpus?



## DTRPescador (May 24, 2012)

Going to fish around corpus to baffin, looking to see if anyone wants to split the gas and bait? I run a 25ft transport XLR8. Let me know!


----------



## Suttle76 (Mar 4, 2012)

*corpus*

Hey I am in flour bluff area and always looking to fish. I also have a boat so if you don't feel like taking yours. Just PM me


----------

